# MECA 3x Event May 19th, 2013 @ Audio X - Florence, AL



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: MECA Event May 19th, 2013 @ Audio X - Florence, AL*

I'm making plans to be there.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Who is making it to Florence?
I sure hope its more than just two. 
Triple points !!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I might stop in to have a listen.

Chuck


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I plan to visit.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I shall be in attendance


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll be there............


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I'll be there............


I still have yet to hear your setup, keep hearing amazing things about it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

3x and indoors is tough to beat. Show up early for an indoors spot. Think Steve can fit about 8-10 cars inside his shop.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yessir.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

struggling

Chuck


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to be there


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looking forward to meeting you Geoff, it's good to see guys from out of town.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

What's up Chuck, what are you struggling with?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

himself. 

aren't we all? lol.


I think he's just scared he'll forget some speakers he said he'd give me from a recent demo. He's already forgot once. I told him I'd unfriend him on facebook if it happened again. LOL!


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

spyders03 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you Geoff, it's good to see guys from out of town.


Can't wait to meet those of you who I haven't had a chance to yet. 

I'll be rolling in with Mike Allen from Phd around 10.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like I'll be there also. Sitting in a hotel in Florence right now.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

spyders03 said:


> What's up Chuck, what are you struggling with?


Work. I have 3 projects running at the same time and one is behind schedule. I'm not going to make it. Damn and it's a 3x event too.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Such is life. See ya at the next one!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Results....


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

any pics and results?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk got BOS with an 83.x. 

I got 1st in my class by default. I beat myself. Which is always fun. 

Jonathan got 1st in his class by only 0.1 pts. Tight finish!

Ill post pics up in a bit.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, there were about 13 people to show up today for SQ. Most were able to fit inside the back of the shop. So, here's some pictures of that. Otherwise, I just walked around the shop and took pictures of that. 

Thanks to Steve for letting us SQ guys have a place indoors because it was hot and MUGGY outside today!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I had a great time. Thanks to Steve for hosting the event, his shop is awesome! It was nice getting to meet a few new faces, and a few old ones (glad you made it out, Glenn)


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> *I beat myself.*


Nothing unusual about that...where did you place in the contest?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> Nothing unusual about that...where did you place in the contest?


He was last place in his division :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

2nd to last.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

2nd to last??? what happened???


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

LOL...he was the only one in his class. We're just messing with him.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just giving myself crap.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Nothing unusual about that...where did you place in the contest?



hey, speaking of which... where were you today, man? folks were asking about you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> 2nd to last??? what happened???


you know... I'm actually lucky that nothing happened. Steve got in and pushed my car to limits it's never been before. made the entire car shut down he was hammering it so hard. the mibasses outlasted the battery. LOL.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> hey, speaking of which... where were you today, man? folks were asking about you.


Planned on being there till the date got changed to this weekend. Spent the weekend at the Goodguy's car show here in Nashville. Hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I see...maybe the only one in your class, but how did your sq scores compare to others at this event? Mainly, curious of how you did compared to Kirk's TL (saw it in your pics).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

my final average was an 78.x, iirc. Meh...


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

But your car rocked glad you got some Balls back in it!!!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

D2400 you need!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I need the next one up. Whatever that is!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> But your car rocked glad you got some Balls back in it!!!


It wasn't even at full tilt yet. We hit 27/35 and the battery begged for mercy !


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds like everyone had a good time. Hate we missed it but maybe we'll make the next one!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Niebur3 said:


> I see...maybe the only one in your class, but how did your sq scores compare to others at this event? Mainly, curious of how you did compared to Kirk's TL (saw it in your pics).


One judge had him up by .25, #2 had me up by 7-ish, the third had me up by 8-ish. I made no changes between judges. Was the first time this setup has been in a comp as it is. (V3.5 I've been working on) Looks promising. We need to have a tune session soon.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> We need to have a tune session soon.
> 
> Kirk


Who? Me and you or you and Jerry? (seriously)

I'm down for a tuning session one day with you, going back and forth. There were things about your car that were different from mine and I couldn't put my finger on what it was exactly but judging by the scores, yours was doing it more right. I don't know if it was just a midrange level thing or what. I will say that your midbass/sub was really nice. Usually when I listen to yours or Steve's I feel like it's too much for my personal tastes but I've been able to work through the "punch in the back" issues I have with my car and I didn't notice that at all in yours yesterday or Steve's the last time I heard it. 

So... yea... if you were including me in the tune session bit, I'm all in.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Meant the Bama area folks in general. Jerry can come out too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bring it, Jerry!


Yes... maybe we can talk Steve in to letting us hang out at the shop one night. I'll order the pizzas.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, this Tn guy would make the afternoon trip for some tuning time and pizza too.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be down, wouldn't have a lot to contribute (besides chipping in for pizzas), but always interested anytime I can learn.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, maybe we can try to set something up, then. I don't plan to go to another show until The Vinny. I may try to make an IASCA show in Georgia next month. 

I'm available every other weekend. Couldn't devote a whole day to it but maybe 4-6 hours or so. Dunno where we'd meet. Maybe Bridgestreet?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

That would be me to but I could chip in on pizza and be quiet and soak up the knowledge being shared.




spyders03 said:


> I would be down, wouldn't have a lot to contribute (besides chipping in for pizzas), but always interested anytime I can learn.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Meant the Bama area folks in general. Jerry can come out too.





bikinpunk said:


> bring it, Jerry!
> 
> 
> Yes... maybe we can talk Steve in to letting us hang out at the shop one night. I'll order the pizzas.


That would be fun as hell. I wish it wasn't so damn far. But I REALLY need some tuning help . Plus, I'd love to meet you guys in person, hear your cars (especially Kirk's since he kicked Erin's ass....lol), and hang out.


----------



## focussq (Mar 2, 2009)

This was a fun event. Glad Dave invited me to judge. It was nice to hear some good car's again.


----------

